
The Future of Front End Dev - konaraddio
https://konaraddi.com/tech/2018/08/15/the-future-of-front-end-development.html
======
konaraddio
Hi, author here. I saw
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18380293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18380293)
so thought I'd share an older blog post on a similar topic.

